# Ohio river crappie



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Any one been catching any crappie yet ? I killed the crappie in the spring this year. I'm hoping to to just as we'll in the fall... Just wondering if any one has had any luck yet


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

BUMP!
And also -how clear is the water after the last storms passed 
three last weekend


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

The Scioto is a ways past murky, but not choco milk. I doubt the Ohio can be judged by the Scioto's clarity tho.


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

Caught one by accident bass fishing out of Portsmouth a couple day ago. Water was pretty muddy but not nearly as bad as the Scioto, fish came off flipping a tube. Went around 13". 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

I always had my best luck with river crappie at the mouth of feeder creeks/rivers.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> Any one been catching any crappie yet ? I killed the crappie in the spring this year. I'm hoping to to just as we'll in the fall... Just wondering if any one has had any luck yet


Hello zack,,,
You "killed the crappie in the spring"???
Maybe you'd be kind enough to give us a clue where? Like main River structure, a mouth of feeder creeks and rivers,,, or skinny water, brush, stones, docks etc.?
We caught a couple here or there,,, maybe 6 or 7 slabs at a time,, but NOTHING like the numbers that we caught many years ago. 
This year, We caught our largest around some wing-walls & cells, pilings and some WAY up a small feeder creek. We were fishing the Upper NC pool.
THANKS


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I caught all my crappie in feeder creeks like a foot deep right on fallen trees....caught 15 tonight I would post a pic but I'm not sure how the biggest one was by far my personnel best so the crappie are on there way in the creeks


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

This is impossible to post a picture..please some one help lol


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> This is impossible to post a picture..please some one help lol



Thanks again, for the tip zack.
I'll try to get the boat down there this week, some time,,, 
My ORiver friends were down to our favorite spot 3 times in the last week.
They only SEEN 1 fish caught. Not Good.
They gave up on the River, and went back to Erie for limits of perch and steelies!


Posting Pics
I place my pics on my 'desktop',,, makes them easy to find & post.
Make sure that the pictures aren't in too large of a file.

Start your letter/ reply,,, Hit 'Manage Attachments' (under Additional Options below). When the box opens, hit 'Brouse'.
'Search' your computer & click on the pic/file of choice.
Then click 'Open'.
If you picture does not attach in 10-15 seconds, your file is too large, and must be condenced.
There's instructions on posting pics, somewhere on this websight,,, they will most likely explain it better.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hope this works


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

This was the biggest one of 15 ... I measured the box when I got home its 14 inches exactly


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

This was from the spring on the river


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for those dandy speck pics zack.
I can't even figure up the amount of hrs that we put in,,, LOOKING for the slabs in the last cup'la years! Like I said, we just can't find the numbers.

I ran into a guy a while back, he was camping above the NC Dam. He said that he could catch 200 slabs in a week, just from one rocky drop-off near the shore/ bank. He pointed to the exact spot. 1/16oz jig & 1" twisters.
I hit it hard 3 times now,,, rubber & fatheads,
NADDA! Not even a gill

Congrats to you,,,
Keep us posted!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Have you ever tried any of the creeks in cincinnati's pool?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> Have you ever tried any of the creeks in cincinnati's pool?



CINCI???
(I always tell other OGF guys to add a 'city' to their profile. Then WE have SOME idea where YOU are coming from! You also have an idea who you give info to. )

No,,, Cinci is A tad tooo far South for me! I fish the Liverpool & Pa line area.

I like to take the info/ hints that others post, where-ever, and use it to search our spots up here. Sometimes, it works.
As long as the River flow, color & temps are close,,, 'catching' on the River should be the same as down there. 
'WE' catch 70% of our eyes out of small feeder creeks & rivers, some 10' wide, yet there is hardly any other 'feeder' reports from farther down the Ohio. 
Either There's hundreds of 'Tight-lipped' fishermen out there,,, that don't like to help & share, or there are THOUSANDS of MILES of UNTOUCHED, UNEXPLORED, Rivers & creeks! (like the Mahoning, Shanango & Beaver!)
If one spot gets too crowded, I'll post about others,,, other places to look.
SPRED-EM-OUT, keep the numbers up, but STILL SHARE.
Thank You, for sharing your 'feeder' report.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

No problem I try not to give away my spots just techniques.... Sunday when I caught that big one I was just fishin about 18 inches deep with minnows. And I do agree with you about that tip about the eyes I have been killin them this whole year.... I went out tue and today and only caught one crappie each day so I'm thinking there makin there way into the creeks just ain't cold enough for them to bite real well yet....


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice crappie. Looks like I may have to take some minnows next time I go catfishing. 
That would give me something else to do while waiting on the big bite. I went out yesterday cattin, got bored so I organized my stuff, respooled 3 reels, and patched my cast net.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishHead78 (Dec 4, 2012)

Great thread! Not looking for any specific spots, but do any of you catch crappie from the area a few miles above Meldahl to Cincinnati? I know we have East Fork, Caesar's Creek, & Rocky Fork close, which are known for holding crappie, but I wouldn't mind going after some river crappie if they're around.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Crappie fishing is heating up. Got out today for a few hours. Didn't keep any under 11 inches. No monsters but a few over 13. Cleaned 30 total. Won't let me upload from my iphone. Fish came from medium size creeks near cincy. Fishing off bank in 3-5 feet of water. Vertical structure was better than horizontal. Caught on minnows and electric chicken crappie beavers


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Skip2myalou said:


> Crappie fishing is heating up. Got out today for a few hours. Didn't keep any under 11 inches. No monsters but a few over 13. Cleaned 30 total. Won't let me upload from my iphone. Fish came from medium size creeks near cincy. Fishing off bank in 3-5 feet of water. Vertical structure was better than horizontal. Caught on minnows and electric chicken crappie beavers



THANK YOU very much!
I'm thinking of taking the boat out this afternoon,,, waiting for someone else to call back & go,,,,,
I have a dozen places to try, around NC Dam,,,, you just gave me incentive!
I hope the LEAVES aren't too bad! 
(waiting for some of those PICS! )
Thanks


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

electric chicken crappie beavers????


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks M
I've never seen anything like that!

Chris & I Launched around Noon. We spent about 3+ hrs casting, dragging & drowning fatheads in one of the larger feeder creeks above NC Dam.
There were 3 other boats there, and none of the guys that we talked to, even had a hit! Same with us! There were millions of 2" minnies all along shore. But WAY TOO many leaves.
So we went out, onto the Ohio, and fished all around one of the islands with a ton of stumps and fallen trees.
We ended up landing 3 smallies, & loosing 3 more in the stumps & 1- 16" channel cat. Just before dark, on the South or down river side of the island, we found a bunch of white bass. They were feeding on the drop-off near 
2'-3' of water. The minnies where everywhere,,,, so we Casted a Bobber, split & fathead up on the flats. They smacked 'em on the way in, cranking fast and stop ,,,,,,,
Roostertails & twisters wouldn't work anywhere. 
CRAPPIES???!!! Couldn't find a one!


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

A buddy and I hit a lake for crappie/saugeye this morning. We fished for 2-3 hours without a bite. We marked schools of fish, but they has lockjaw.

We took our kayaks out on an Ohio River feeder and got 0 bites there as well. It was a strange day!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Goin out to fish for some crappie tomorrow morning ill report back tomorrow night.... The last time i was out was Thursday and they were off the bank suspended around 5 to 6 feet I was using a 16th oz jig head I think with a one inch white mister twister tipped with a minnow just trolling it under the boat while I fished a bobber with a minnow shallow on the bank.. By the time I left I took off the bobber and switched to the jig


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

terryit3 said:


> A buddy and I hit a lake for crappie/saugeye this morning. We fished for 2-3 hours without a bite. We marked schools of fish, but they has lockjaw.
> 
> We took our kayaks out on an Ohio River feeder and got 0 bites there as well. It was a strange day!
> 
> ...


i was wondering what happened, figured i was gonna see another pic if a cooler load on ig. 

i had planned to hit some barge tie offs and a creek mouth or two today but it just wasn't in the cards. this threads got me thinkin i should be able to catch more crappie in the river than i do. i usually never really try until i catch one whilst goin after other species and then tie a small tube on under a slip float at about the same depth, but it rarely turns out another fish. the only time it seems to is at a particular spot, a spot that i have pretty much given up on due to how much pressure it sees. but its the time of year the average folks are done with fishin', and we can have it to ourselves. 

when things even back out in my life, i'm gonna set out for them and see what turns up. hopefully next week. but its finally getting colder and the saugs will be calling. as much as i love these catfish dinners, i would sure like some crappie in the fryer. 

anybody had luck with them off rip rap?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been watching this thread for awhile now.
Husky Hooker and I used to fish for crappie on the Pike Island pool. We would catch them from November till ice out back in the feeder creeks and marinas. Once it was ice out, they would migrate back out into the main river channel never to be seen again till the following November.
We never caught one in the summer time fishing for cats.
We never figured out where they went in the summer but we were sure they would be back once the water cooled.
We took Big Daddy down there to catch his goal of a 17" crappie. Dan guaranteed him he would. He caught Harold whivh was 17 1/4" I believe.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> Goin out to fish for some crappie tomorrow morning ill report back tomorrow night.... *The last time i was out was Thursday and they were off the bank suspended around 5 to 6 feet I was using a 16th oz jig head* I think with a one inch white mister twister tipped with a minnow just trolling it under the boat while I fished a bobber with a minnow shallow on the bank.. By the time I left I took off the bobber and switched to the jig



HUH? WHAT? ,,, HOW MANY??? 
THEY??? Wow! Good for you Zack!

Patrick
"its finally getting colder and the saugs will be calling. as much as i love these catfish dinners, i would sure like some crappie in the fryer."

Ya, right-on Patrick,,, specs for dinner!

I'll be looking for them again, BIG-TIME, next week.
Like I said, Chris & I pounded the heck out of a slew of stumps & trees.
They were in water from 2' down to 13'. I STILL can't believe that there wasn't even 1 crappie around! Just some smallies & a cat.

If we all keep looking & posting,,, sooner than later, we'll figure 'em out!
*17" AND 17 1/2"??????? OMG
MAN, DOES THAT GIVE ME INCENTIVE!!
THANKS GUYS *


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's what I pulled out today from 1030 to 230


----------



## coondog32 (Jun 20, 2011)

What part of river did u catch them


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Pretty nice, and a sauger to boot!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> Here's what I pulled out today from 1030 to 230




Damn Zack,,, nuff 2 make me CRY!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Around cincinnati


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tonight I fished from 3 to 7 and caught about twenty crappie and a few bass most of them were caught on minnows about 18" deep off rip rap here is a pic of the nice ones I got


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Again Zack,,, keep 'em come'n.

Here's a couple of great pics that I seen on 'The Other Crappie Forum',,, they may interest you Southern OR crappie guys,,,(like maybe where?)
AND spark some compitition for us, the (still looking for 'em) Northern bunch!

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/ohio/262654-ohio-river-great-bit.html

Now, these guys are holding 'em out pretty far, but you can easily see how 'thick' the OR crappies are! I wish they would 'UPDATE' with some more recent pics.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

so i finally had the chance to go on a crappie hunt. hit a creek mouth, a back water area opposite of the main river channel and a barge tie off area around the ones that haven't been moved in years. used solid body tubes in 4-5 different colors, 2 inch trigger x minnows under slip floats on 1/16 and 1/32 oz heads ranging from 2 - 8 ft depths. 

only managed to get 2 bites. one, a nice size gill and about a 4 pound flathead, which was crazy on a 7ft medium-light. 

the hunt continues.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Got out today for the afternoon. Fishing was hot. Fish were right on bank. We caught more fish than we felt like counting. Kept 40 dandies. Biggest was 15 inches, smallest we kept was 11 inches. All caught on minnows. They water has finally cooled enough to bring the shad in the backwaters. They were thick. Fishe the markland pool down by ohio/Indiana state line


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Skiptomylue your right I fished the river today it was insane I killed them probably my best day fishin all year.... I was fishing the same area caught a mixed bag of fish tho saugeye crappie hybrid bass it was awesome


----------



## bonehead (Jun 4, 2012)

Went out of Portsmouth tonight around 4:30 caught 7 nice crappie 9 to12in and a little 8in Smallie 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bonehead (Jun 4, 2012)

Forgot pics 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Bonehead, come on...

That's a picture of a little Large Mouth!

Joe


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

joebertin said:


> Bonehead, come on...
> 
> That's a picture of a little Large Mouth!
> 
> Joe


Actually, its a spotted bass...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bonehead (Jun 4, 2012)

joebertin said:


> Bonehead, come on...
> 
> That's a picture of a little Large Mouth!
> 
> Joe


Hey, Joe it just looked Offaly green and lines weren't real detailed. Anyway a fish is a fish to me no matter what species.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bonehead said:


> Hey, Joe it just looked Offaly green and lines weren't real detailed. Anyway a fish is a fish to me no matter what species.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Bonehead, just teasing.

She's definitely a bass.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

A kentucky or spotted bass, nice fish.


----------

